# GON Blast



## Bill Mc (Jun 16, 2012)

I just found out that Adventure Outdoors will be at the "Blast" I may be there also.

What would everyone like to see and buy there?

Huh...


----------



## turkey foot (Jun 16, 2012)

When and where is the GON blast?


----------



## donald-f (Jun 16, 2012)

turkey foot said:


> When and where is the GON blast?



Aug 3-5 at the Gwinnett Center. Troy Landry and his son from Swamp People are going to be there.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 16, 2012)

Bill Mc said:


> I just found out that Adventure Outdoors will be at the "Blast" I may be there also.
> 
> What would everyone like to see and buy there?
> 
> Huh...





Knives from razor blade


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 17, 2012)

Sharpblades knives also


----------



## win280 (Jun 18, 2012)

Please no tupper ware, chinese trinkets or ginsu knifes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2012)

Bill Mc said:


> I just found out that Adventure Outdoors will be at the "Blast" I may be there also.
> 
> What would everyone like to see and buy there?
> 
> Huh...



Guns, lots and lots of guns (I know you can't sell them there) but perhaps a good display of weapons to hold and talk about, and then a really good show discount coupon to bring into your store after the show to buy the one we liked best.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2012)

Gonna try to be there on Saturday.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 18, 2012)

paymaster , be sure to come by and say hello. I will be there all weekend. Scott


----------



## bigelow (Jun 21, 2012)

good deals


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 21, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> paymaster , be sure to come by and say hello. I will be there all weekend. Scott



I certainly will! 

I hope to finally meet a bunch of you all.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 21, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I certainly will!
> 
> I hope to finally meet a bunch of you all.



You might regret that statement Pay.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You might regret that statement Pay.



He wont regret it , we is goooood people.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I certainly will!
> 
> I hope to finally meet a bunch of you all and buy you all lunch.



Now that's what I call a cool mod....


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 21, 2012)

I knew he was a good guy. All my friends will like that. Where do you wanna eat lunch at. Was that everyday or just one day. You can just let me know.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 22, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I certainly will!
> 
> I hope to finally meet a bunch of you all and Miguel Cervantes will buy lunch!!!!!!!! .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2012)

Paymaster said:


>


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll probably be there Fri, Sat, and Sunday, seeing as how it's just down the road.

My 5 year old likes to watch Swamp People with me, and gave and excited "YES!" when I asked if he'd like to meet them.  So.......we've purchased the VIP ticket to insure he gets that chance.

Looking forward to it. 

Let me know what booths you guys have.  Would like to stop by and meet some of you.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 23, 2012)

Will do . Just need to see what my table # is. Come by and say hello


----------



## bigelow (Jun 23, 2012)

i will stop by as well


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 24, 2012)

If nothing changes , i will be at booth # 111, 112.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 24, 2012)

What are the times for the blast? Fri, Sat, and Sun-Thx.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 25, 2012)

friday is 1-8, sat 9-7 , sun is 10-5


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be right there with Razor Blade. Stop by, you might find that custom fit of a lifetime. I'm considering doing another giveaway at the Blast similar to what I did at the Blade. Will post it up in the Hobbies section once I figure out how/what I want to do.
See you guys there.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be there with Outdoors Without Limits.  Stop by and see us.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be doing my usual give away also, to woodys members only. Please stop by and drop your screen name into the bucket for the give away knife of my choosing. I will have the drawing sunday afternoon at the end of the show. Scott


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 26, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Aug 3-5 at the Gwinnett Center. Troy Landry and his son from Swamp People are going to be there.



Thats a easier drive for me! Hope all the South Ga folks still make it. Ill be ther on Sat as usual.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2012)

I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## riskyb (Jun 26, 2012)

will be there


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jul 5, 2012)

Paratrooper with paracord bracelets will be there! Hope to see yall!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be there all weekend Booth 1700 Kentucky Trophy Bucks.  It will be good to see alot of my friends here on the forum look forward to getting together!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 7, 2012)

kentuckychuck said:


> I will be there all weekend Booth 1700 Kentucky Trophy Bucks.  It will be good to see alot of my friends here on the forum look forward to getting together!



Looking forward to it as well.......


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Chuck and Unicoi , did you all see the breakfast get together. Come on and eat with us. Scott


----------



## markantony57 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been wanting to come for the last 5 or so years. But it was a long drive from savannah. Now I'm in clarkesville. I'll be there Sunday. I look forward to putting some faces with the names I've come to know and love.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 12, 2012)

markantony57 said:


> I have been wanting to come for the last 5 or so years. But it was a long drive from savannah. Now I'm in clarkesville. I'll be there Sunday. I look forward to putting some faces with the names I've come to know and love.



well come on down , and eat breakfast with us sat morning at the cracker barrel. Look in the other thread about gon breakfast , everything is there. You should be able to put faces on a lot of folks then. Scott


----------



## markantony57 (Jul 13, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> well come on down , and eat breakfast with us sat morning at the cracker barrel. Look in the other thread about gon breakfast , everything is there. You should be able to put faces on a lot of folks then. Scott



I would love to be there for breakfast. Unfortunately, I have training that morning. But I'll definitely stop by the booths.


----------



## Chris92 (Jul 25, 2012)

I plan on being there Saturday looking to meet some great folks


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

markantony57 said:


> I would love to be there for breakfast. Unfortunately, I have training that morning. But I'll definitely stop by the booths.



cool , looking forward to meeting alot of new faces.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

Chris92 said:


> I plan on being there Saturday looking to meet some great folks



come by and say hello.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey dont forget to drop your name in the bowl for the free knife give away. Scott


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 25, 2012)

Bill glad A.O. has decided to be present not looking for anything really-------------- but might buy anything I see I'll be there Sunday hope to say HI again   Eddy M


----------



## Chris92 (Jul 25, 2012)

Will do Razor Blade May try to make the breakfast as well


----------



## BigBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone know if Rufus the pet buck is gonna be there? my son really wants to see him in person.


----------

